# paying transfer fees to South Africa?



## abdibile (Apr 26, 2008)

I just bought from a private seller a South African week.

Everything went well.

We agreed I have to pay the resort transfer fees of about $ 85 directly to the transfer agent of the resort.

But now they claim to not being able to charge credit cards or accept PayPal. 

So they demand a wire transfer or a South African Check. Both is very expensive (at least the same amount in fees on top)

Has anybody experienced that?

Any solutions how to send money to South Africa without such exorbitant fees?

Thanks!


----------



## Twhelan2000 (Apr 27, 2008)

*payment*

I had this problem only this yr when paying my maintenance fees at Durban Sands. I have always paid by credit card in the past. This yr I had great difficulty paying and they claimed my credit card wouldnt go thru- they wanted a wire transfer but when i checked with my bank the charge was $33.00 per transfer (x2) so i pursued payment with my card and was finally able to pay those fees. I did however owe additional charges that I had authorized for payment and those additional fees still have not been charged to my account! Overall it has been 6 weeks of very frustrating attempts at payment! Good luck.


----------



## grest (Apr 27, 2008)

Last year The Place on the Bay also decided that they would not accept credit cards...so I had to get a bank transfer, which I did, but which added cost to the MF...don't like that policy, but they say it is keeping costs down overall not to use the cc.
Connie


----------



## abdibile (Apr 27, 2008)

What an argument that it keeps costs down!

If they would charge 10% surcharge for paying with credit cards everyone would be happy!


----------



## abdibile (Apr 29, 2008)

I found a way to pay, but the case is kind of special.

But perhaps it does help anybody:

The transfer agent does not accept credit cards, but teh resort accepts credit cards for paying levies.

The resort agreed to charge the transfer fees (+ 10% for international fees) to my credit card and forward the money to the transfer agent.


----------

